# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان یا دانشگاه شیراز؟

## Y.3.R

سلام دوستان.من میخوام برم رشته ریاضیات و کاربردها اما نمیدونم دانشگاه شیراز رو اول بزنم یا  دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان رو!به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

صنعتی اصفهان قبولی فک کنم..

----------


## Y.3.R

> صنعتی اصفهان قبولی فک کنم..


بنظرت شیراز خوبه یا اصفهان؟

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> بنظرت شیراز خوبه یا اصفهان؟


اصفهان تو رنک های مختلف صنعتی بالاتره تا شیراز

----------


## Y.3.R

> اصفهان تو رنک های مختلف صنعتی بالاتره تا شیراز


ممنونم.با رشته ریاضیات و کاربردها  آشنایی داری؟

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

راستشو بخوای چون علاقه ای بهش ندارم زیاد نمیدونم درموردش

----------


## Y.3.R

> راستشو بخوای چون علاقه ای بهش ندارم زیاد نمیدونم درموردش


بازم ممنون بخاطر وقتی که برام گذاشتین

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> بازم ممنون بخاطر وقتی که برام گذاشتین


خواهش میکنم رفیق

----------


## david80

شک نکن صنعتی اصفهان

----------

